# Introducing Jennifer Puddleduck



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hello

The eagle eyed will have seen a photo of a dog called Jennifer in my album. 

Long story short, her daddy sometimes works away, and Jennifer has to stay at the kennels. She does not mind too much, but prefers not to. 

A couple of days per week, she is staying with me. 

Can't wait!

Russell


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Good on you Russ :wink:


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Jemima will enjoy her time with you

Anne


----------



## 97751 (Feb 17, 2006)

So pleased for you. Wot a lucky dog!

Della and Dave x


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

who's Jemima!?



Anne! :roll:


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Suits you sir :wink: :wink:


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Just seen this post Russell  

Jemima puddleduck for a dog!  anyway she looks lovely.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

I think you may as well call her Jemima, Russ


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Jenny*

Hi

It is definitely Jennifer Puddleduck LOL

Still no sign of my own adopted doggy, but in due course when we meet, we shall choose each other.

Russell


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Russell,

Have you looked on this web site

http://www.dogpages.org.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=144457

Jacquie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dogs*

Hi Jacqui

The lady in the thread is the one who introduced me to Oscar. I was going to meet Kaiser but I just did not "feel ready". It was a combination of feeling almost guilty about getting another dog, still being sad about the late Oscar and so on.

I am still drawn between rescue or getting a pup. I prefer the first option really, but I want as many years as possible with the dog. The problem is, a lot of dogs in rescue are older. On the other hand, maybe those older dogs would just love to be living at Garda.

Russell


----------

